# how long should i wait



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

i lust put my bettas in the breeding tank today and imcurious how long i should wait till i release them 
i hope it goes well i would like to release them as soon as possible but i have plenty of time 

i cant wait to hear


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If I set my spawns up in the morning I release the female in the evening when I feed the fishroom.

RC


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

i set mine up at 10:00 this morning do you think i could release them at 7:00
even if he hasnt bubblenested


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I would release him at 5pm because that is what time I feed. I find most of my males don't build a nest until they are spawning.


RC


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

ok i will 
thanks you are a life saver blackbetta


----------

